
API-scenario integration testing command line - thomaspoignant
https://github.com/thomaspoignant/api-scenario
======
thomaspoignant
I have built this tool in GO called api-scenario
([https://github.com/thomaspoignant/api-
scenario](https://github.com/thomaspoignant/api-scenario)) this is an
integration testing command line to run scenario over your API.

I wonder if some of you can give me feedback, and even better if some of you
want to contribute.

